# Dog Behaviorist in Upstate NY



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Can anyone recommend one? I'm about a half hour south of Albany if that helps.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I know of some good ones in the Buffalo area, but not any in the Albany area. 
Sorry, I wish I could help
Good luck!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Stephanie,

I'm not sure how far north that she consults, but Ellen Lindell is a board certified veterinary behaviorist. She sees patients at different offices during the week.

http://www.lindellvetbehavior.org/

MJ


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJaneStephanie,
> 
> I'm not sure how far north that she consults, but Ellen Lindell is a board certified veterinary behaviorist. She sees patients at different offices during the week.
> 
> ...


Great, she's just a little over an hour from me! I think I'm going to schedule an appointment for a consultation. 



> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainI know of some good ones in the Buffalo area, but not any in the Albany area.
> Sorry, I wish I could help
> Good luck!


That's OK, thanks anyway!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bob Minchella is great, but he is in Rochester.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJaneStephanie,
> 
> I'm not sure how far north that she consults, but Ellen Lindell is a board certified veterinary behaviorist. She sees patients at different offices during the week.
> 
> ...


When I first got Phoenix and had issues w/ him, my vet recommended Dr. Lindell as well my obedience trainer at Mahogany Ridge in Malta. Found a private consult w/ Theresa at MH was perfect for our issues. I have great respect for my vet and for him to recommend Dr. Lindell, must say he thinks very highly of her.

Good luck!


----------

